# When is it time.....



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

The family dog, Cookie, is 11 years old. She's a Dalmatian/Lab mix. We all love her (though she drives us NUTS sometimes), but she has some major digestive issues. She has had them ever since we brought her home as a puppy. It seems to be getting worse and worse. My parents spent nearly $1,000 on testing and medicine, just to find out that she has a sensitive stomach. She's eating BilJak Sensitive Solutions, but it doesn't work. We've tried many others that also don't work. It seems that she's been doing very badly lately. She vomits _at least_ three times during the night, sometimes she'll vomit multiple times throughout the day. We don't know what to do. It's no way for an animal to live, but I have no idea what else we can do?? Just experiment with more foods? Is it cruel of me to consider Euthanasia? 
Please help.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> The family dog, Cookie, is 11 years old. She's a Dalmatian/Lab mix. We all love her (though she drives us NUTS sometimes), but she has some major digestive issues. She has had them ever since we brought her home as a puppy. It seems to be getting worse and worse. My parents spent nearly $1,000 on testing and medicine, just to find out that she has a sensitive stomach. She's eating BilJak Sensitive Solutions, but it doesn't work. We've tried many others that also don't work. It seems that she's been doing very badly lately. She vomits _at least_ three times during the night, sometimes she'll vomit multiple times throughout the day. We don't know what to do. It's no way for an animal to live, but I have no idea what else we can do?? Just experiment with more foods? Is it cruel of me to consider Euthanasia?
> Please help.


 Ask yourself these questions.. Is her quality of life good? Is she in pain? If you don't feel that she is happy and has a good quality of life then I would say you can consider it. But don't Eunthanize her just cause she has a sensitive stomach. I am sure this can be resolved.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lots of people switch to home cooked meals as they get older.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Lots of people switch to home cooked meals as they get older.


Yep! Its much easier on their bellies.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> The family dog, Cookie, is 11 years old. She's a Dalmatian/Lab mix. We all love her (though she drives us NUTS sometimes), but she has some major digestive issues. She has had them ever since we brought her home as a puppy. It seems to be getting worse and worse. My parents spent nearly $1,000 on testing and medicine, just to find out that she has a sensitive stomach. She's eating BilJak Sensitive Solutions, but it doesn't work. We've tried many others that also don't work. It seems that she's been doing very badly lately. She vomits _at least_ three times during the night, sometimes she'll vomit multiple times throughout the day. We don't know what to do. It's no way for an animal to live, but I have no idea what else we can do?? Just experiment with more foods? Is it cruel of me to consider Euthanasia?
> Please help.


 I agree that its no way for an animal to live but I don't think its worth Euthanizing her for. If her stomach is sensitive it can be fixed or managed.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

GSDlover143 said:


> Ask yourself these questions.. Is her quality of life good? Is she in pain? If you don't feel that she is happy and has a good quality of life then I would say you can consider it. But don't Eunthanize her just cause she has a sensitive stomach. I am sure this can be resolved.


She often looks/acts depressed, but maybe it's just the nausea? I'm just not sure what we can do for her.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Lots of people switch to home cooked meals as they get older.


What kinds of foods would help, and be easy on her stomach?


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> What kinds of foods would help, and be easy on her stomach?


Chicken is good, I was also told rice. But not too much! I think they also have food for seniors with sensitive tummies.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

GSDlover143 said:


> Chicken is good, I was also told rice. But not too much! I think they also have food for seniors with sensitive tummies.


Thank you, I'll look into it!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm confident you will make the proper decision.

SuperG


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Have you tried steam rice and boild chicken that works grate with a bad stomach ..also add a little bit of pumpkin pudding to it that may help


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

gsdsd said:


> Have you tried steam rice and boild chicken that works grate with a bad stomach ..also add a little bit of pumpkin pudding to it that may help


Thank you, so much. I will try this.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

steamed rice and lamb, steamed rice and veal.


----------

